# hello I'm new



## shift (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm from Jamaica, I did tae kwon do and now do Kung fu.  I hope I learn alot here .


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT, shift.  I'm sure you'll get a lot of good info here.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome - enjoy!


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!  :wavey:

- Ceicei


----------



## still learning (Mar 30, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums.........Aloha


----------



## Gemini (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT, shift! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi! Welcome to Martial Talk. What style kung fu are you studying?


----------



## Lisa (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome Shift!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome to the boards.  Happy posting.  Are there alot of Martial Art Schools in Jamaca?

V/R

Rick


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 30, 2006)

Alright!  Geographic diversity within our membership base is the shiznit!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 30, 2006)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 30, 2006)

greetings!  Make yourself at home...there's some Red Stripe in the fridge on the left...


----------



## MJS (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy your stay!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## kenpo_disciple (Mar 31, 2006)

welcome


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome and Enjoy the Board~!

~Tess


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## kelly keltner (Mar 31, 2006)

welcome


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome, Shift


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome shift!  You'll meet a lot of nice, helpful people here!  Feel free to ask questions and give input!


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 1, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Gentle Fist (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome to the board, have fun!


----------

